# [Q] Th3ory roms being continued?



## dylfreak6494 (Nov 5, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows anything about the kin3tx rom being continued?
I remember DT had stated that another member had taken over development of the rom. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah someone named droidgod or something like that but haven't seen anything further since. If you like it and its running stable let it be. If not you can try eclipse or liberty, though liberty only builds off of official releases of the os.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Yeah someone named droidgod or something like that but haven't seen anything further since. If you like it and its running stable let it be. If not you can try eclipse or liberty, though liberty only builds off of official releases of the os.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


Due to the release of the Galaxy Nexus, I doubt we'll be seeing any new releases for the Bionic from Kejar. Based on what I'm reading on Twitter, they are having too much fun with the unlocked bootloader goodness of the GNex.


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

That sounds like a common "problem" with us Bionic folks. Between the Rezound and the GNex both being fully customizable, everyone but the Eclipse folks seemed to have jumped ship from here at the moment.


----------



## dylfreak6494 (Nov 5, 2011)

Its true. Hopefully motorola fulfills that promise of theres soon.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

